# Are other pigeons a threat to baby pigeons?



## pr0T0n (Mar 18, 2017)

A few weeks ago, a pigeon laid eggs on my balcony. They've hatched and grown quite a bit. They can't fly yet, but they are almost completely covered in feathers except for a few hairs on their head. They still make the "baby pigeons noise".
They are big enough that sometimes I confuse one for the mother until they start making noise.

Lately I've noticed a lot of other pigeons around the area. I'll call them evil pigeons . And everytime the father(don't know the correct term..) will chase them away. Today it was fighting with the other pigeons; pecking and hitting them with it's wings. Didn't see any blood on the parents, but it looked pretty bad.

The evil pigeons look almost exactly like the parents. The male pigeons are completely black, and the females are a mix of dark gray and black.
I can tell apart the males easily. The evil one has weird looking feet and the parent has a white spot on it's back.
The females are almost impossible. The only way is to get closer to it and if it doesn't fly away, it's the parent.

Anyway... after the fight was over I went back inside for a few hours and then came back to check on the baby pigeons and I saw the evil ones in the balcony ! I have no idea what they were doing. The baby pigeons looked scared. If it were the parents the babies would be making a lot of noise and chasing after them for food.
When I opened the door a bit more the gray one flew away and the black one jumped on to the pot which the babies were in and then flew away. The babies were scared and backing up to the wall when the black evil bird jumped to the pot.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, adults can injure younger ones, but usually that is when they wander into another adults nesting area. Maybe they are trying to steal the nesting site. And they can hurt the babies. If they are that big, then they should be able to fly soon I would think.


----------

